# My DIY fall bear hunt



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I've been lucky enough to draw a fall bear tag. I had this tag back in 2011 and had a blast running bait sites. I had lots of bears coming into my blinds back then, so I'm hoping my same bait sites will be active for this hunt. Just thought I'd share my hunt from start to finish. Here's a few pictures of my blinds and bait sites. I had fun building them this last weekend and can't wait to bait them. I love this time of year. I'll try to post updated pics throughout the hunt. Thanks for checking them out.....

My lower bait site is a ground blind 20-25 yards from the rocks. (which is where the bait will be located) More vegitation, T-shirts/camping chairs will be added to the blind when I start baiting so the bears can get used to human scent. 

The upper bait site is built with a logs forcing the bear feed at a sweet angled broadside shot. This bait site will be hunted with a treestand.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That looks like fun. An open ground blind will be intense.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good luck!!! Keep updating your posts.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

good luck. cant wait to hear more


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

My buddy and I have tags for this fall. We have 3 sites baited and ready to go. I can't wait to check the trail cameras this Sunday!!!! Here's my bait sites, my secret bait (popcorn), and I like to hide my bait under logs and rocks to keep the birds and chipmunks off the bait until the bears open it up.....It's natural for a bear to look under rocks and logs for food. Just my .02 Thanks for checking my thread. -Blake


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Bait site #2


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Bait site #3


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Finally had a chance to freshen up the bait sites and see if they had been hit. So far only one small bear but I'm not worried. Thanks for checking the thread.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

*A few more Pics*

I just finished up helping my buddy and brother kill their bucks out on the book cliffs, now it's my turn to after my bear. To this point all I've been able to do is run my bait sites once a week. I won't be able to actually hunt them until next week, but I'm getting very excited. Here's some pics of some bears hitting my sites. ENJOY!!!!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I should draw a bear tag next year I'm loving these bear baiting/hunting posts. Good luck.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

This is awesome. Keep posting pictures. I love watching hunts like this


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck! Cant wait to see more pictures!


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

*Finally got a shot at a decent bear*

This last Thursday I was finally able to connect with a decent bear that had been hitting my bait. As luck would have it, this was the smallest of the 3 bears. I couldn't pass up the opportunity. I shot him at 10 Yards with my 9mm handgun. I have video of the shot, but need help posting the video. If someone can help me load the video on youtube or another hosting site please PM with an email address I can send it to. Thanks, -Blake


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on a great bear! You shot that thing (gulp) with a handgun?!? If I was within ten yards of that thing I'd be shaking way too bad to have any chance of hitting it with a shotgun, let alone a handgun!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations!! With a 9mm; you gotta be kiddin me!

You can put the video on youtube and then embed it to this thread. Let me know if you need some help.

.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks like a nice one!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Dang! 10 yards with a handgun?! Nice work


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful bear! Congrats!


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Finally had my buddy upload the video on youtube. Here's the link.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

That is thoroughly impressive


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congrats on a great bear!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

where'd you hit him and what load were you using? he just dropped in his tracks


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Holy crap. That video makes it even more impressive. I can't believe you took it down with one shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mean gene (Jun 2, 2016)

wow....holy hell what a great shot with 9 mm. dude!!:shock:


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Awesome this was impressive not what I was expecting at all congratulations

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

The video is no longer on you tube. Now I can’t prove that it’s possible to people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

